# unschlagbares Ebay-Angebot



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Hi,

ich habe bei eBay einen sehr interessanten Artikel gefunden, allerdings riecht das für mich nach Betrug(sversuch).

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2753949663&category=19520&rd=1

Der Gegenwert der Ware ist mit rund € 7000 zu beziffern, der Verkäufer hat keine Verkäuferreferenzen. Die Sache mit den "ausgewählten Käufern" kenne ich auch nicht.

Ist so was als Masche bekannt ?

Thx

Andreas


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2003)

Klar ist sowas als Masche bekannt.

Obs bei dem konkreten Beispiel auch so ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man das Ding wirklich für (aktuell) EUR 899,- verkaufen kann...


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

*In hab mit ihm gemailt und dankend abstand genommen *

Hello

For the moment I accept payment only in cash through wire transfer because i need the money urgently and other methods,like escrow or paypal or cod,  take too long!
GUARANTEE:
I want to take this opportunity to assure you that this deal is as legitimate as it could possible be. I am a very serious seller with a feedback rating of  89 with 100 % positive feedback reviews and I am a member since Feb-2000.
SHIPPING:
If you want to complete this transaction, please email me your full name and address. The shipping will be made through UPS fully insured.You will have the package in 48 hours.If any damages apear on the road, you will get your money back or the same product brand new.
PAYMENT:
1.AGENCYayment will be done through Western Union. 
2.LOCATIONlease visit www.westernunion.com  to  find the nearest Western Union office, or just go to your local postal office and you'll probably find an Western Union office there. 
3.RAPIDITY:With Western Union, your money is transferred immediately, and usually arrives at the receiving end in 10 minutes while other services can take days or weeks. There are no complicated procedures and you don't need a bank account or credit card.
4.PROCEDURE:To send the money bring some identification and fill in a short, simple form. Pay for the amount of money you want to send, plus the Western Union service fee. You will be given a MTCN (Money Transfer Control Number). 
5.MTCN:After you make the wire transfer just mail me the MTCN to allow me to check the payment on-line. 
6.DELIVERY:As soon as the payment verifies your package will be shipped and you will get your tracking number to be able to track it for yourself. 
7.DETAILS:Here are my details that you need for the money transfer: 
               Name:Elliott Cordell
               Address: Biltsstraat 36,
               Zip: 3572 AC 
               City: Utrecht
               Country: Holland
I look forward to complete this deal successfully and hopefully more in the future. 
All the best




[email protected] wrote:

Hi, 

thx 4 Info. 

I am a little bit concerned about the payment details. do u accept the ebay escrow service ? 

regards 

Andreas


----------



## SprMa (17 September 2003)

Es wäre aber trotzdem interessant mitzubieten.
Wenn man den "Straßenpreis" eines solchen G5 vergleicht (>2000 EUR) und die Tatsache mit einbezieht, daß das Ding noch gar nicht lieferbar ist...


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2003)

Naja,

der G5 ist nicht so teuer wie der 23zoll flat 

dazu der 20er flat, der iPod und die airport geschichte ....


----------



## Fidul (17 September 2003)

Western Union?! Holland?! Sicher, daß es kein Nigerianer ist?  8)


----------



## SprMa (18 September 2003)

Ah. eBay hat reagiert:



			
				eBay schrieb:
			
		

> Ungültiger Artikel
> Der angeforderte Artikel ( 2753949663 ) ist entweder ungültig, noch nicht verfügbar oder nicht mehr in der Datenbank vorhanden. Bitte überprüfen Sie die Nummer, und versuchen Sie es noch einmal. Wenn Sie diese Meldung weiterhin erhalten, hat entweder das Angebot für diesen Artikel noch nicht begonnen, so dass der Artikel noch nicht angezeigt werden kann, oder der Artikel ist abgelaufen und nicht mehr verfügbar.





Matthias


----------

